# 2013 Patriot Autofest - Sep 14 - Bixby, OK



## Mark Eldridge (Jul 23, 2008)

Coming up in a couple of weeks is the 2013 Patriot Autofest on September 14, 2013! This is the 4th year we have done this event, and as in years past, 100% of all proceeds will support the Folds of Honor Foundation. 

The FOHF provides scholarships for family members of veterans killed or severely injured in service to our country, allowing them to achieve a better education and to support their families. 

This year, we will have MECA, IASCA, and USACi sanctioned double point events, and also the MECA Show & Shine, so it will be a very busy, and well attended event. One of my neighbors in the building has some absolutely incredible show cars to check out! Amazing vehicles!

And keep in mind that the Oklahoma MECA State Finals will be at the same place the next day. So for MECA competitors, this can be a 5X points weekend.

We are hosting the event at our new Mobile Soundstage Engineering facility in Bixby, Oklahoma. We've got a large parking lot, an open ball field next to it, and plenty of space to spread out. We will have a live band playing. Bixby Subs is offering discounts for lunch for PAF attendees. And we have several manufacturers that will be there supporting the event as well.

Check out the flyer for more information. If you plan to attend, shoot me an email and let me know.

We hope to see you at the show!


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Hummmm


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Wonder how long it would take to drive there


----------



## EAllen (Dec 31, 2012)

My plan is to be there, looking forward to competing in 3 orgs at one show. I was hoping there was going to be more shows like that this year, but I don't know if there were any that had all 3 orgs.


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

I will be judging MECA SQ with Jeremy Clutts. This will be THE event to go to.


----------



## Mark Eldridge (Jul 23, 2008)

Just a couple of days until the Patriot Autofest this s
Saturday, and then the OK MECA State Finals on Sunday. If you are going to Finals this year, this is a great chance to get points for IASCA, MECA, and USACi, and support the Folds of Honor Foundation at the same time.

We've got competitors coming in from long distance for this one. The Camaro Club will be out in force. A lot of cars from the Tulsa Tuesday Cruise Night will be here. 

There will be a silent auction going on, with products from several manufacturers *JL Audio, Wet Sounds, JBL, Scosche, Rockford, etc.) 

Every penny that comes in on Saturday goes directly to the FOH Foundation. So come on out, and help us raise as much as possible, and we'll do some good for some very deserving veterans' families.

Call me if you have any questions, or if you would like to help during the event. It is growing every day, and we can use any volunteers that might like to help.

Thanks!


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm going to try to get a showing from the Great Plains Modern Mopars club as well... Worse case I'll be the only one


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

See you all there!  Looks to be a great event!


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

Its Coming up quick! See everyone this weekend.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

Ben's Legend debut














































Ill try to get some pics of everyone else's stuff tomorrow...


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

there's a lot of amps in there....


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Looks like a whole lotta everything packed in there......wow


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

bikinpunk said:


> there's a lot of amps in there....


Erin, it is literally NASCAR's little brother. I judged both cars yesterday and Ben's sounds more natural. They scored nearly the same, with the edge going to Ben.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

A few more

Listening to Marks Genelec and JL setup. It was damn nice


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

Had a great time judging this weekend in Bixby Oklahoma. Sadly, I think this will be my last time to judge. I just don't have the stomach for it anymore. Some cars are more difficult to get into than others, and my back just can't handle it. So I will be competing from here on out. Thanks goes to Mark Eldridge﻿ and Jeremy Clutts﻿ for asking me to judge, but I put too much of a burden on them by getting injured. Look for me in the lanes and if you want a former judge's view on your car, hit me up, I will gladly listen and tell you what position I have on the sound. Thanks again guys!


----------



## EAllen (Dec 31, 2012)

Just wanted to say Thank you to Joe, Jeremy, and Mark for judging my car and the comments that gave me. I enjoyed the show a lot. Got to see a lot of nice looking cars, unfortunately didn't take a listen. Next time I will have to plan a little better and stay the whole weekend.


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

Dude, you came in from IOWA!!! That is some amazing stuff in and of itself. Glad you made it home my friend. Very nice meeting you this weekend!


----------



## SteveH! (Nov 7, 2005)

any more pics?


----------

